# CUPS web interface missing 'add printer' buttons [Solved]

## johndo

I have cups installed, and http://localhost:631 brings up the web interface.

I click administration and and i give it my root username and password when prompted.

I have buttons for:

Manage classes

Manage Jobs

Manage Pritners

but nothing for add anything.  The http://localhost:631/printers takes me to a page with the text "No printers".  There is no "add pritner" button here eitherLast edited by johndo on Sun Nov 20, 2005 8:26 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## davidgurvich

Look again.  I just clicked on your image and saw it immediately.

----------

## johndo

What image?

--Just my guess on what actually happened:

I get the feeling you clicked one of the links, which took you to your own cups web interface.Last edited by johndo on Fri Nov 11, 2005 10:42 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## dwblas

 *Quote:*   

> Manage classes 
> 
> Manage Jobs
> 
> Manage Printers  <-----

 

What do ya think, might "manage printers" allow you to add, modify, or delete printers?  You aren't getting any replies because you didn't  even the skim the CUPS manual first.

----------

## johndo

the "manage printers" button links to: http://localhost:631/printers/, which is still missing an "add printer" button.

I apologise for not making it clear that I had clicked all the on-site links in the cups web interface that I could find.

I am assuming I configured something wrong, as I have set up printers via cups in the past with little issue.

just because re-emerging things sometimes makes a difference, the following packages were re-emerged.

```
emerge -pv cups gimp-print ghostscript foomatic-db foomatic-db-engine foomatic

                                

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] net-print/cups-1.1.23-r4  -cjk +gnutls +nls +pam +samba -slp +ssl 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] media-gfx/gimp-print-5.0.0_rc1  +cups +foomaticdb +gtk +nls +ppds +readline 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] app-text/ghostscript-7.07.1-r10  +X -cjk +cups -emacs +gtk 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] net-print/foomatic-db-20050910  +cups +ppds 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] net-print/foomatic-db-engine-3.0.2  0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] net-print/foomatic-3.0.2  0 kB 

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

```

The web interface still acts the same.

Just incase it will help: 

```
$ sudo grep -v '^#\|^$' /etc/cups/cupsd.conf 

DocumentRoot /usr/share/cups/docs

LogLevel debug

User lp

Group lp

Port 631

SystemGroup lp

<Location />

Order Deny,Allow

Deny From All

Allow From 127.0.0.1

</Location>

<Location /admin>

AuthType Basic

AuthClass System

Order Deny,Allow

Deny From All

Allow From 127.0.0.1

</Location>

```

----------

## dwblas

I have always used http://localhost:631/admin  It has an "add printer" and a "manage printer" button on my system.  My CUPS manual, which is admittedly several years old, says to use this interface.

----------

## MrPixel

dwblas ... you mean this documentation?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> The CUPS web server provides a user-friendly "wizard" interface for adding your printers. Rather than figuring out which device URI and PPD file to use, you can instead click on the appropriate listings and fill in some simple information. Enter the following URL in your web browser to begin:
> 
> http://localhost:631/admin
> ...

 

from: http://www.cups.org/doc-1.1/sam.html#MANAGING_PRINTERS

And the "Gentoo Printing Guide" ( http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/printing-howto.xml ) says more or less the same thing ... which I find odd, because if I recall correctly, it was much more "complete" in the past.

Anyway ... that said, I have the same problem ... Any assistance beyond "RTFM" would be appreciated.

----------

## dwblas

I assume johndo's problem is solved since they haven't posted back.  What is your problem?  If it is you can't find the printer button, then try the link using the "admin" on the end.  On my system it works fine.  If it doesn't on yours, post what you do find at that link.

----------

## johndo

I have always used the web interface in the past as well. as far as I can tell, it should have worked.

In the distant past,t he gentoo documentation had users isntall printer using the lp* commands, which I had found complicated.  (Finding the ppd files and whatnot) and insted opted for the web interface becuase it presented lists of things to select from. More recently, the web interface is the chosen method of the gentoo documentation is to use the web interface.

I had postponed working on the problem becuase I got busy, and I believed I was the only user with this problem.

MrPixel, Are you haveing the same issue that I am?

----------

## MrPixel

I'm having the exact same problem as johndo (as I understand it).  Ie., the "add printer" option is not available.  The menu at http://127.0.0.1:631/admin has the following items: "Administration", "Classes", "Help", "Jobs", "Printers", "Software".  And below it, "Manage Classes", "Manage Jobs", and "Manage Printers".  Clicking on "Printers" or "Manage Printers" gives me a "No printers." message.

----------

## dwblas

And you both have cups running correct.  Can you print the test page. You can install printers manually with /usr/sbin/lpadmin but that would also probably fail.  I just had a thought that should have been stated at the beginning of all of this.  Look at .config with your text processor or menuconfig and check for parallel port support, ie. PARPORT=y and  CONFIG_PRINTER=y or the same for usb.  If it's in the kernel try, 

ls /etc/fstab | lpr

If it doesn't print, the system is not recognizing your printer (the kernel isn't right) which is why CUPS thinks you don't have one.  Good luck.

----------

## johndo

I have cups running

I cannot print a test page as I ahve no installed printer to print one to (:

I have USB Printing Support compiled as a module, lsmod tells me that usblp is loaded.

I do not have any parrallel support enabled, as I do not use it.

I ran lsusb to show that my printer is detected, here is my output:

```
Unknown line at line 5804

Unknown line at line 5805

Unknown line at line 5806

Unknown line at line 5807

Unknown line at line 5808

Unknown line at line 5809

Unknown line at line 5810

Unknown line at line 5811

Unknown line at line 5812

Unknown line at line 5813

Unknown line at line 5814

Unknown line at line 5815

Bus 003 Device 002: ID 0a12:0001 Cambridge Silicon Radio, Ltd Bluetooth Dongle (HCI mode)

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 04b8:0813 Seiko Epson Corp. 

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
```

Perhaps there is an indication of a problem with the "Unknown line" messages?

----------

## dwblas

Try this

grep  CONFIG_USB_PRINTER  /usr/src/linux/.config

and

grep  CONFIG_USB=  /usr/src/linux/.config

If one or both does not end with =y, (or you are sure that you are loading the module) then you have to modify them in the kernel.  Bottom line is that the system doesn't think you have a computer.  HTH.

----------

## johndo

abbreviated output:

```

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=m

CONFIG_USB=m
```

```
$ lsmod | grep usb

hci_usb                16528  2 

bluetooth              52292  8 bnep,rfcomm,l2cap,hci_usb

usblp                  13248  0 

usb_storage            77632  0 

usbhid                 49440  0 

usbcore               125952  9 hci_usb,usblp,sl811_hcd,ohci_hcd,uhci_hcd,usb_storage,usbhid,ehci_hcd

```

usblp is the USB Pritner module. It is defintately loaded.

 *Quote:*   

> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 04b8:0813 Seiko Epson Corp. 

 

Thats my printer

EDIT: Solved

I have the adblock plus extension in firefox.  It is blocking the "add*" images (both add-class.gif and add-printer.gif). Disabling adblock while working with cups solves the problems. I imagine that whitelisting localhost:631 would also work.

----------

## dwblas

The CUPS interface used to not work with the Opera web browser, but enough time has passed that I forgot about it.  Sorry.  At least now you can help anyone with a similiar problem.  Glad to see that you added "Solved" to the thread title so that anyone searching will be able to find solved problems.

----------

